# Destin Live bait lands Big Tarpon 6/20/14



## Gadan (Mar 15, 2012)

Destin Bait boat busy fighting a large tarpon.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Nice fish, hopefully he survived being handled like that.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow! I suppose it hit a bait rig? Not a sabiki.:blink:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea definitely could have been handled better.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job! are they getting thick?:thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

They did a great job catching the fish.

Tarpon is a catch-and-release only fishery.

One tarpon tag per person per year may be purchased when in pursuit of an International Game Fish Association (IGFA) record. Vessel, transport and shipment limited to one fish

You can pretty much bet that the bait boat does not possess a Tarpon permit. The hyper extension of the fishes throat caused by the gill lift most likely tore up muscular structures in the throat connective tissues. The odds of that fish surviving and providing that same excitement to another angler who would hopefully properly release the fish to live and fight again, are pretty slim. The unfortunate thing is that if the fish does suffer from connective tissue damage it won't be able to swallow. Then it becomes a race to heal enough to be able to swallow before it starves to death.

Excerpt from FWC site about handling fish.

Handling Fish









You can increase the survival rate of fish you release by using proper handling techniques. 
*Handle fish as little as possible and only with wet hands.*

Match tackle to the targeted fish to land it quickly and minimize stress on the fish. Large species such as sharks, billfish and tarpon should be brought alongside the boat within 20 minutes of being hooked. If you are consistently landing exhausted fish that require extensive efforts to resuscitate, consider using heavier tackle.
If a fish needs to be handled, wet your hands. This reduces the amount of fish slime removed from the fish. Fish slime protects the fish from infection and aids in swimming.
A knotless, rubber-coated landing net is ideal when handling a fish since it supports the fish’s body weight.
Remember, fish swim horizontally! Never hold a fish by its jaw, gills or eyes.
Large fish, such as tarpon, should not be boated or dragged over the gunwale of the boat because this could injure the internal organs of the fish.
When holding a fish that has teeth, use a gripping tool to support the front of the fish, and use the other hand under the belly to evenly support the fish's weight.
Sometimes it’s better to carefully remove the hook so it can be released, and other times it’s best to cut the line as close to the hook as possible while the fish is in the water – especially if it’s large or agitated.
Never hold on to or tow a fish not allowed to be harvested to a different location to weigh or measure it.
Know and follow current fishing regulations and how to accurately measure fish.
Reduce handling by using a dehooking tool. Dehooking tools allow anglers to quickly release their catch while minimizing injuries and handling time.
Never “toss” a fish back! Always release your fish head first into the water. This allows water to be forced through the mouth and over the gills, essentially giving it a “breath of fresh air.”


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Tarpon have been inordinately protected for longer than anything besides snook. 
NOBODY is killing these fish. Certainly these fish should be protected ...like ANY other. Im amazed at how anglers criticize other anglers only for how they're favorite sport fish is handled.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sharks gotta eat... I agree the fish shouldn't be handled that way, but it's not like there is a shortage of them.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

a said:


> Tarpon have been inordinately protected for longer than anything besides snook.
> NOBODY is killing these fish. Certainly these fish should be protected ...like ANY other. Im amazed at how anglers criticize other anglers only for how they're favorite sport fish is handled.


They could have had the same enjoyment, and still got picts by taking picts with the fish in the water along the side of the boat, No need to haul a 100lb plus fish up by the gill plate, when you have no intention of keeping it.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I guess you could look at it one way and consider it criticism, but try another point of view and it is becomes educational. Just trying to point out for those that have never caught a fish like that, that there are better methods for handling fish that are to be released to minimize the potential injuries to the fish and increase their chances for survival, giving other anglers a shot at the same excitement those guys had catching it.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> They could have had the same enjoyment, and still got picts by taking picts with the fish in the water along the side of the boat, No need to haul a 100lb plus fish up by the gill plate, when you have no intention of keeping it.


Like the Jack in your picture?
Thanks for clarifying my point.
I remember when those things used to ravage the inshore coastline every morning at sunrise. The dead ones got stacked up on the 3 mile bridge for years.... ..Now no one CCC. You coulda still got pics without KILLING that jack.
All he did was lift his fish of the water for a second or two.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ever put something on the PFF, only to discover you should have? Oh my, I bet that was a fun fish to catch! Then we wonder why there isn't reports and pictures being posted like there was a while back. After all, this is a "Fishing Forum" right?????

There's a lot of fishing being caught, but you sure wouldn't be able to tell by this forum. Just sayin....

Nice Tarpon!!!! Someday, I may hook up with one.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here we go again. People wonder why most posts about catching fish and pictures to follow have been reduced to next to nothing. It amazes me how many keyboard cowboys we have now. It is not worth posting any more so carry on.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

a said:


> Like the Jack in your picture?
> Thanks for clarifying my point.
> I remember when those things used to ravage the inshore coastline every morning at sunrise. The dead ones got stacked up on the 3 mile bridge for years.... ..Now no one CCC. You coulda still got pics without KILLING that jack.
> All he did was lift his fish of the water for a second or two.


Not comparing apples to apples, a 15 lb jack and 100lb toon lifted the same way are two totally different things, not to mention the toon took a whole lot longer to land which expels allot of energy. As the other fellow said, none of this was criticism, simply telling the next guy there are other ways. I USED to lift big bull reds the same way they are lifting that toon, till the folks ON HERE educated me I was doing damage to the fish, I took that and learned from it. (Jack released unharmed, great day with Dewayne "Redfish"from Half Hitch). Fish on


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's not being a key boy cowboy to try and share information that is for the betterment of our sport in the long run. It's like the people that cull 40 ARS to get six keepers. Yes they were within the legal limit, yes the sharks got to eat too and yes they are contributing to one of the sore points we all have as recreational anglers.

If you don't like someone suggesting how to be a better sportsman/woman that's your prerogative, if you are going to do something lacking sportsmanship or disregard for conservation don't post a hero pic of it and expect nothing but awe. We all make mistakes and we all do something we shouldn't. Sometimes all it take is for someone to point us in the right direction.

That may have been the very first big fish those guys caught and they were excited abut such a great catch and weren't thinking past that point. Their next pics post of a Tarpon could very well the envy of us all from a great catch, some pics boat side or even in the water with the fish like they do with the giant BFT and then a proper release. Talk about an awesome post.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

My suggestion is instead of flaming someone on an open forum if you have a problem with them. Then pm them and do it in a private way first. Then if they don't heed your suggestions the game is wide open. I do not have any problem with instructing either positive or negative criticism but do it privately first. Some people just don't know.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey, has anyone used the Bubba Blade before and is it worth it? Can't we all just get alone!


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

lobsterman said:


> My suggestion is instead of flaming someone on an open forum if you have a problem with them. Then pm them and do it in a private way first. Then if they don't heed your suggestions the game is wide open. I do not have any problem with instructing either positive or negative criticism but do it privately first. Some people just don't know.


A lot of people don't realize holding fish like that can be harmful. The more pictures they see of people doing that the more likley they are to think that thats the standard way to handle a fish. If you send a private message then it would have little impact if you are trying to educate. If you can not handle any critisicm or others point of view on how to do something than you should probably not be posting in public forums.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I see we have another know it all. Like I said there is a right way and a wrong way to do things. But for those of you who are holier than thou...Flame on.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I saw nothing wrong with Kim's attempt in educating the public. I agree with everything he has said, there could possibly be 20 new members that don't fish often that now realize how to properly handle large fish. If he didn't post that publicly, then nothing would have changed. 

Would I be a bridge cowboy if I walk down Bob Sikes bridge to see someone using treble hooks on a double drop rig with natural bait and I told them that it's illegal to use because a red fish could swallow the treble hook? Obviously those people don't know any better, so what so you do?


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

lobsterman said:


> I see we have another know it all. Like I said there is a right way and a wrong way to do things. But for those of you who are holier than thou...Flame on.


Not trying to be a know it all or some kind of fishin elitest who thinks there way is the only way. To be honest if I ever catch a Tarpon close to that size in my kayak you can be 100% sure I will be pulling it out of the water for a pick. I don't think picks in the water look nearly as good. But that would be the only time I would do that and others would get the easy realese once I had that one photo to cherish. I still say it's important to point out that you should not do it as a common practice so folks know the risk involved. Hope my point is clear and not sounding to hypocritical.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

CCC said:


> Not comparing apples to apples, a 15 lb jack and 100lb toon lifted the same way are two totally different things, not to mention the toon took a whole lot longer to land which expels allot of energy. As the other fellow said, none of this was criticism, simply telling the next guy there are other ways. I USED to lift big bull reds the same way they are lifting that toon, till the folks ON HERE educated me I was doing damage to the fish, I took that and learned from it. (Jack released unharmed, great day with Dewayne "Redfish"from Half Hitch). Fish on



Poon*

not toon IMO


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW...you guys kill me. When did this turn into the PETA forum?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

smh.... i hold my old lady worse than that. nice fish​


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yakin_it_up said:


> Not trying to be a know it all or some kind of fishin elitest who thinks there way is the only way. To be honest if I ever catch a Tarpon close to that size in my kayak you can be 100% sure I will be pulling it out of the water for a pick. I don't think picks in the water look nearly as good. But that would be the only time I would do that and others would get the easy realese once I had that one photo to cherish. I still say it's important to point out that you should not do it as a common practice so folks know the risk involved. Hope my point is clear and not sounding to hypocritical.


I have no problem whatsoever with education. That is why I said do it in a private way, then if you want to start a thread about proper handling of fish by all means do so.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I glad to see a very large tarpon landed around here. WTG.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

No human can shake the living hell out of a tarpon like a jumping tarpon can shake the living hell out of a tarpon. They shake and sling their head so violently that blood sprays out of their gills. Then they slam their bodies in a belly-buster back into the water from as high as six feet or more. This happens multiple times during a fight. Then they totally exhaust themselves for over an hour (sometimes more/ sometimes less) until some sport can "touch the leader" and get his pic made in the water, the proper way, while the fish lies in the water with little or no water flowing over its damaged gills.

If we are to make sacred cows out of them, why don't we stop fishing for them?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Have seen Pier tarpon pics where they land them on the beach & a couple of guys take a pic with the toon , i mean fish. Usually end up washing back on shore dead.They are a delicate fish. Take a pic with them in the water with your head in the pic. Cut them loose. Now i'm not criticizing the guys cause there's a lot's of tarpon around. Kim's correct , if your going to post a pic of a fish there's ways to do it & ways not. Maybe it's his first one. Any way good fish guys.:thumbup:


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

It seems as tho no matter what someone post on here anymore there is always numerous people that do nothing except pick out the things that people shouldnt do or wanna know why they did it this way. Maybe instead of sitting behind your computer all the time and being a bunch of dumba$$e$, you all should actually go fishing and land a 100lb tarpon and then handle it however the hell u want. It amazes me that people even post on here anymore simply because of all the know it all, tree hugging morons that have no clue and comment just to piss people off.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



mackdaddy06 said:



> It seems as tho no matter what someone post on here anymore there is always numerous people that do nothing except pick out the things that people shouldnt do or wanna know why they did it this way. Maybe instead of sitting behind your computer all the time and being a bunch of dumba$$e$, you all should actually go fishing and land a 100lb tarpon and then handle it however the hell u want. It amazes me that people even post on here anymore simply because of all the know it all, tree hugging morons that have no clue and comment just to piss people off.


I don't know, from the sound of what Kim posted it seems like he does have a clue on what he is talking about...


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Nice Tarpon!!!! Someday, I may hook up with one.


Well, not very likely that one.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

It ain't like the guy gaffed it......


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

mackdaddy06 said:


> It seems as tho no matter what someone post on here anymore there is always numerous people that do nothing except pick out the things that people shouldnt do or wanna know why they did it this way. Maybe instead of sitting behind your computer all the time and being a bunch of dumba$$e$, you all should actually go fishing and land a 100lb tarpon and then handle it however the hell u want. It amazes me that people even post on here anymore simply because of all the know it all, tree hugging morons that have no clue and comment just to piss people off.


Bingo!! I say we just have a forum and not a fishing forum. That's what it's turning into. When I joined, it was the old forum. Not even 1/4 of the reports now days. That's because of the criticism.


----------

